# New Electric Smoker Recommendations



## Jbrown78 (Sep 14, 2019)

I am looking at buying a new electric smoker... What does everyone recommend?


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 14, 2019)

Lots of people in here using the MES 30 or 40.
Bearcarver is the go-to on what models are good and what are poor.
Check out the menu page and scroll down to smokers. Lots of info...


----------



## drdon (Sep 15, 2019)

I bought a 1st generation Masterbuilt years ago at Sams' Club. It eventually had a typical wire connection (meltdown) problem. I replaced some wiring and the terminals, and I've had no problem since. I found another one on the side of the road in March that looked almost new. I picked it up and it had the same problem. Once I rewired it I've had no problems. The only thing missing was the remote but it is on the back deck so it is no big deal to go look at it. These are great little units for set it and forget it types of smoking. Add the A-Maz-N tray and/or tube and you're ready to go.
Don


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 15, 2019)

JB78, How much do you want to spend? There are some high end electric smokers out there the Sausage Maker and PS smokers are two brands that come to mind.


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 15, 2019)

I am on my 2nd MES40.  When this one dies (eventually), I will buy a 3rd one unless something else comes out that is easier than set it and forget it.

With the Masterbuilt Smoker - you will want to buy one accessory, an AMNPS
https://amazenproducts.com/smokers/amazen-pellet-smoker5x8
You can load this up with pellets and it will smoke for 9 to 11 hours depending.



 Winterrider
  is correct.  Message 

 Bearcarver


----------



## daveomak (Sep 15, 2019)

... click on this link .....
 
Sausage Maker Digital Electric 30# smoker 









SFLsmkr1, Rick, has one..  after 30 years of smoking stuff, notes it's the best smoker he has used...   Had a problem and factory response was immediate and he didn't have to learn a foreign language....

..


----------



## Jbrown78 (Sep 15, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> JB78, How much do you want to spend? There are some high end electric smokers out there the Sausage Maker and PS smokers are two brands that come to mind.



Hi Daveomak,
I am looking at spending a max of $350


----------



## daveomak (Sep 15, 2019)

MES 30 is probably the best deal...  Takes some mods to get it perfect...  But it's worth it considering the initial investment...
My MES 30 has been running perfect for 8 years...  I have added a dimmer switch to the heating element...  The element never goes off...  I adjust it's heat output with the dimmer...  Sort of works like a gas burner on your stove...

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...t-using-an-incandescent-dimmer-switch.105641/

...


----------



## Meetch1025 (Oct 11, 2019)

Good Afternoon. This is my first post here. I don't know to start my own conversation. I recently obtained a stainless steel Henny Penny combi oven. The electric is not currently working. It also runs on liquid propane. I am torn between two options....the first being building an offset fire box or installing heating elements and a digital temperature thermostat. I also obtained an older Ultra Source smoke generator minus all the electrical. I like the convenience of an electric smoker...I have a masterbuilt....but I want to graduate to using wood and charcoal to smoke. Any suggestions would greatly help.


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 11, 2019)

Get a Weber Smokey Mountain 18" or 22.5.


----------



## TShepp84 (Oct 30, 2019)

I did quite extensive online research for my first smoker before pulling the trigger on the Masterbuilt 20075315. It seems to get great reviews all around and it’s pretty inexpensive. I just got it last week so I haven’t had a chance to try it yet but it looks pretty nice.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 30, 2019)

Congrats on the new MES. Lots of info on here, use search forum or ask questions. Lot of knowledgeable people to help.


----------



## ArtP (Nov 4, 2019)

I'm new here and came to get a recommendation for a new smoker.  But WOW, all the recipes and techniques, this place has a home on my browsers' favorites.  I didn't want to create a new thread because my question is so similar.  I hope this isn't viewed as a hijack.

*I primarily want to cold* smoke salmon and cheese, and for 20 years I used a little chief, until it finally fell apart.  To be reasonably cold, I'd almost always smoke at night during winter and have a big house fan blowing directly on the smoker and take the rack out to cool when changing out the chips - and I'd only use the top racks.  I usually kept the internal temp under 105*.  The cheeses would sometimes droop, but the "cured" and not cooked salmon is to die for.

I don't need anything fancy or pretty and don't want to spend a lot, I just want a box that makes smoke.  I have digital thermometers, etc.  I am interested in making jerky or other foods that use hot smoke or warm smoke.  I thought of buying another Little Chief and using the box to elevate the product, but I know that box will fall apart over time.

Thoughts and recommendations welcome!


----------



## dr k (Nov 4, 2019)

ArtP said:


> I'm new here and came to get a recommendation for a new smoker.  But WOW, all the recipes and techniques, this place has a home on my browsers' favorites.  I didn't want to create a new thread because my question is so similar.  I hope this isn't viewed as a hijack.
> 
> I primarily want to cold smoke salmon and cheese, and for 20 years I used a little chief, until it finally fell apart.  To be reasonably cold, I'd almost always smoke at night during winter and have a big house fan blowing directly on the smoker and take the rack out to cool when changing out the chips - and I'd only use the top racks.  I usually kept the internal temp under 105*.  The cheeses would sometimes droop, but the "cured" and not cooked salmon is to die for.
> 
> ...


Just saw a Big Chief and Little Chief in excellent condition on FB marketplace.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 4, 2019)

Jbrown78 said:


> I am looking at buying a new electric smoker... What does everyone recommend?




Chew on this awhile. PM me if you need help from there:
*Masterbuilt Smokers (Bear's Thoughts & Findings)*
*MES Generation Number Recognition Pictures & Pics (Digital Units)*

Bear


----------



## ArtP (Nov 4, 2019)

Perhaps I'm wrong, but Masterbuilt smokers appear to be hot smokers and kinda spendy.  Perhaps I should go with my original idea and buy another little chief, hope the box lasts and create another solution if the box doesn't last.

I got a couple bucks but I'm hesitant to give it away on a box that makes smoke.  Perhaps I have more to learn.


----------



## ArtP (Nov 4, 2019)

I'm on the west coast.  But thanks.



dr k said:


> Just saw a Big Chief and Little Chief in excellent condition on FB marketplace.
> View attachment 410348
> 
> View attachment 410347


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Nov 4, 2019)

I have a MES 30 with mailbox mod that is my dedicated cheese smoker. As long as ambient temp is less than 75 deg, don't have to worry about cheese melting.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 5, 2019)

ArtP said:


> Perhaps I'm wrong, but Masterbuilt smokers appear to be hot smokers and kinda spendy.  Perhaps I should go with my original idea and buy another little chief, hope the box lasts and create another solution if the box doesn't last.
> 
> I got a couple bucks but I'm hesitant to give it away on a box that makes smoke.  Perhaps I have more to learn.




I figure my MES 40 Gen #2.5 is the best current model they have.
You can usually find one for between $292 and $349 when on sale.
I guess if all you want to do is Smoke Fish, the Big or Little Chief is Fine. (I Think)

Bear


----------



## djdienummeat (Nov 12, 2019)

ArtP said:


> I'm new here and came to get a recommendation for a new smoker.  But WOW, all the recipes and techniques, this place has a home on my browsers' favorites.  I didn't want to create a new thread because my question is so similar.  I hope this isn't viewed as a hijack.
> 
> *I primarily want to cold* smoke salmon and cheese, and for 20 years I used a little chief, until it finally fell apart.  To be reasonably cold, I'd almost always smoke at night during winter and have a big house fan blowing directly on the smoker and take the rack out to cool when changing out the chips - and I'd only use the top racks.  I usually kept the internal temp under 105*.  The cheeses would sometimes droop, but the "cured" and not cooked salmon is to die for.
> 
> ...



Hi everyone!
I'm here for the same question, I need a new smoker.  I don't want to create new thread too, because it's so trivial question, especially here :D
I moved to a new house and now I have some free place in my backyard, and I can afford a smoker to myself and my family. Insofar as I'm a newbie, and I don't have enough experience and skills I decided that an electric smoker is the best choice for me. I've been searching info about smokers for a week and I've found one comparative review. I like 3 models and I'll be very grateful if you help me to choose out.
1. Char-Broil Vertical Electric Smoker - there it's said, that this one is the best vertical electric smoker
2. Char-Broil Standard Digital Electric Smoker - in the same review it said, that this one is the best choice for beginners
3. Masterbuilt 20071117 - this one is the easiest
What do you think about Char-Broil? Is it a good brand?
I also heard about Weber Smokey Mmountain. Everybody praises it, so is it a good idea to buy a charcoal smoker with no experience? Waiting for your replies!


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 12, 2019)

God morning. I personally do not own an electric. Stick burners for me however The MES seems to be the most talked about and member owned on this forum. I have been looking to add to my arsenal and will be purchasing an MES 140 B soon as well as a Weber Smokey Mountain 22.5.  Currently if you go to the Academy Sports site you can buy a  MES 140 B for $199.00.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 12, 2019)

djdienummeat said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm here for the same question, I need a new smoker.  I don't want to create new thread too, because it's so trivial question, especially here :D
> I moved to a new house and now I have some free place in my backyard, and I can afford a smoker to myself and my family. Insofar as I'm a newbie, and I don't have enough experience and skills I decided that an electric smoker is the best choice for me. I've been searching info about smokers for a week and I've found one comparative review. I like 3 models and I'll be very grateful if you help me to choose out.
> 1. Char-Broil Vertical Electric Smoker - there it's said, that this one is the best vertical electric smoker
> ...



dj, morning...   I'm not sure I got this correct...   Are you wanting to cold smoke fish and cheeses ??   If so, you can get by with a cardboard box and wire racks..   Poke holes in the box and shove wooden dowels through to support the racks...  
For smoke, I recommend the AMNPS using dust made from pellets...  The dust creates VERY LITTLE heat so it can be used with ambient temps up to ~65F...   The box will need several holes in the side walls top and bottom for good air flow..  make them about 3/4"....   
A full load of dust will last about 4 1/2 hours...   Use a fruit wood for mild flavor...   For salmon use Alder...   
Todd, a member here, invented these things...  He's part of Admin now...  A real good guy...






						5 X 8 Smoker Maze| A-MAZE-N
					

The 5 x8 A-MAZE-N-SMOKER BOX is a light weight, durable and portable smoke generator, that produces a great quality smoke for cold and hot smoking.




					amazenproducts.com
				









						Making dust from pellets...
					

Mr T told me he makes dust all the time for some of his smoking needs..  He ground the pellets in a food processor or something..  I tried it and it seemed a little tough on the machine.. Pellets are HARD !!!.. So I threw them in warm HOT water..  in about 4 minutes they were falling apart...  I...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				











I smoke everything with dust now...  I prefer the flavor from dust..  it's a lighter flavor..
Some stuff I have smoked recently...
.....Cold smoked bacon...





..Warm smoked ham....


----------



## dr k (Nov 12, 2019)

djdienummeat said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm here for the same question, I need a new smoker.  I don't want to create new thread too, because it's so trivial question, especially here :D
> I moved to a new house and now I have some free place in my backyard, and I can afford a smoker to myself and my family. Insofar as I'm a newbie, and I don't have enough experience and skills I decided that an electric smoker is the best choice for me. I've been searching info about smokers for a week and I've found one comparative review. I like 3 models and I'll be very grateful if you help me to choose out.
> 1. Char-Broil Vertical Electric Smoker - there it's said, that this one is the best vertical electric smoker
> ...


If you go with an Mes, I'd look at the one's that are stainless steel inside and out except for the plastic bordering on the top and bottom of the door and the window. The black paint around other cabinets where the door seals looses paint and corrodes because it's insulated, using less energy/airflow to keep the same temp compared to noninsulated smokers which is a more humid envirionment which is why most of us here on SMF don't put water in the water pan. If you get an all SS Mes 40 you should never have to buy it again compared to the painted Mes. Get a PID controller when the Mes stock controller fails and then unplug it from the smoker and bring it in out of the elements inbetween smokes and just replace heating elements over the decades. There's all kinds of threads on making an Mes better than your kitchen oven in ten minutes. The element connectors will fail and need to be replaced with high heat connectors.  Electronics that don't have a conformal coating, protecting the circuit board like the Mes will corrode and arc with moisture, humidity etc and fail. So if you have a good box/door from the start, then replace failed connectors, and controller with one not from MB. It sounds overwhelming but as you get to know your stock smoker you should keep up with SMF R&D threads so you don't have to buy the smoker again. Just make it better than MB makes it.


----------



## djdienummeat (Nov 12, 2019)

daveomak said:


> dj, morning...   I'm not sure I got this correct...   Are you wanting to cold smoke fish and cheeses ??   If so, you can get by with a cardboard box and wire racks..   Poke holes in the box and shove wooden dowels through to support the racks...
> For smoke, I recommend the AMNPS using dust made from pellets...  The dust creates VERY LITTLE heat so it can be used with ambient temps up to ~65F...   The box will need several holes in the side walls top and bottom for good air flow..  make them about 3/4"....
> A full load of dust will last about 4 1/2 hours...   Use a fruit wood for mild flavor...   For salmon use Alder...
> Todd, a member here, invented these things...  He's part of Admin now...  A real good guy...
> ...


Thank you for the detailed answer, i appreciate this. Pictures look so tasty, you've made me hungry :D


----------

